# A jig for making ukulele necks



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

It took way longer than it should have to make, but I’ve finally finished a jig to quickly and accurately make the main part of ukulele necks. For the headstock and heel I’ve got other things on the way, but for now here it is:


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

again Paul, very informative.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks John.


----------



## Williamrush (Apr 19, 2021)

Wow, that looks very professional to me. I could never do such an activity. I believe you need a lot of practice in advance, and I just don’t want to have such a big responsibility. But I definitely admire your hard work, you have all my respect. I’ve actually been playing the ukulele for some months now, and I can’t say how much I’ve enjoyed it. In the beginning, I was kind of clueless, so I used this online platform What Is The Best Ukulele Brand: Looking To Top Ten Of Them for guidance. But after some weeks of practice, the instrument came naturally to me. I’m really happy with my progress so far.


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Williamrush said:


> Wow, that looks very professional to me.


I guess it would be. If there were more money coming in than going out


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

You mean you're not getting rich making Ukulele necks? Twas a table saw accident that put a stop to me playing stringed instruments. I still have the finger, but no feeling in it.. 
Anyway, interesting video. 
Now that I have a different table saw none of my old jigs fit the new saw. I have no idea what to do with the old jigs..


----------



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

Not rich yet making Uke necks or as a sexy young YouTube star. Apparently life isn't always fair...


----------

